# clutch stuck on 460



## missouri100 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a 1960 international 460 gas tractor. The last time I used it was in the winter to blade snow. Now I need to mow pastures. I started it the other day and the clutch is stuck to the flywheel. It starts easy, even when it has set for 6 months. Thank heavens it was in reverse because when it started, I was going somewhere. Before I realized the only way I was going to stop it was to turn the key off, I was already outside the shed. I am able to start it in gear. I have bladed my driveway with the clutch pedal pressed and it didn't pop loose. I put it in reverse and backed the blade into a big tree. All it did was knock some bark off the tree and spin the tires. The tree was in the yard so I got in trouble for that one. It looks to me that to get access to the clutch I have to split the tractor. Is that correct? Does anyone have any good ideas?

thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There may be an access plate on the bottom of the bell housing that you can take off to at least access the clutch area. You won't be able to disassemble the clutch, but you can at least take a look at it. To actually work on the clutch, you will have to split the tractor. Most likely, either the pressure plate is bad, or the clutch plate somehow seized to the flywheel. I'd lean towards pressure plate issues. It could also be that the throwout bearing failed and is not pushing on the release fingers on the pressure plate when you depress the clutch pedal. I'd recommend taking off that access plate and at least having a look in there before you split the tractor.


----------



## missouri100 (Aug 22, 2010)

I can feel the resistance of the pressure plate when I press the clutch. I checked that. The throwout bearing isn't growling and I don't feel a vibration in the clutch pedal. I am 100% sure the clutch is stuck to the flywheel. I sure don't see any plates unless they are very well disguised. I guess it is split the tractor time.


----------

